# Community > Clubs >  Akarana City Rifle Club (10mins sth of Clevedon)

## Dead is better

Just wanted to put the word out there amongst new shooters that there is a very good rifle range within an hour of Auckland. They're kitted out with an electronic target system which gives you instant feedback at the firing point. 

If you think you could use some longer range wind training it might be worth looking them up and having a try. 

463 Kawakawa-Orere RD
Orere Point 2585 (look for the red flag on allocated range days only)

Akarana-City Rifle Club Inc. - Home

----------

